# I want to open a cyber cafe, Need some guide, Details are Given Below



## pagol123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi there, I want to open it with 5 computer. In my place(Assam) only BSNL is available which costs like wise 512Kbps =6000 monthly 1 mpbs = 9000 monthly 2 mpbs = 15000 monthly  * all are in unlimited and money are in indian Rs. So now my questions are  1) What shoud be my System Configuration? 2) What should be my broadabnd connection? it 1 connection is enough 3) what are the software i required 4) what other facility should i give?  My location is a very suitable place as far as my knowledge.  Please guide me

 No one to help me 

No one to help me ???????????????


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you sure there is enough demand for your service? Can you gauge the demand approximately?

1. If you are going to offerjust internet access, then just buy some decent second hand stuff. No need to buy new stuff until its generates substantial profits.
2. Start with 512 kbps. Increase if needed.
3. Softwares: *www.google.com/search?hl=en&client...&q=cyber+cafe+administration+software&spell=1
4. Among other facilities, you may frequently need printer.

A wicked tip: If internet is not common place in your area, you can limit the speed to something low like 64 kbps for every end user. Then, you can offer downloads of games, huge files at a premium(download these at full bandwidth).

Whether you allow to surf porn or not is your decision. Legally it may not be allowed(participating in circulation of ponographic material is not alllowed as per Indian laws). While you may profit immensely from it(because porn addiction is easy), there are some risks involved apart from social issues. So think carefully, whatever decision you make.

If you have a credit card, you can also act like a reseller. Order products from web which may be difficult to get locally and sell them at a profit.


----------



## adityaravi1990 (Feb 10, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Are you sure there is enough demand for your service? Can you gauge the demand approximately?
> 
> 1. If you are going to offerjust internet access, then just buy some decent second hand stuff. No need to buy new stuff until its generates substantial profits.
> 2. Start with 512 kbps. Increase if needed.
> ...






I agree with him...

And whatever you do, please install Linux in your user's computers.This will run on old computers. It won't get affected by viruses. More than that, it is free.
You'll have the fear of being caught if you use pirated Windows. And hope you know, original Windows copy is not cheap.


----------



## pagol123 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanx 
victor_rambo
adityaravi1990

for your nice advice, so what should be be my minimum system requirements, yes ofcourese i will go for 512 kpbs, but my question is that is linux serve my purpose as is linux user frendly like windows, some persons even dont know how to work on linux. some may even get problem accessing the net.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 10, 2009)

^Don't go for Linux. Go for windows, it could be pirated or original depending upon risk-capacity. IMHO, I doubt how many use genuine, esp cyber cafes.

The problem with Linux is not all is free-flow. You will be technically challenged almost everyday and it may provide expensive quite easily.

Its easy to recommend Linux, but its not really practical to use it. I did use it, but I found myself wasting 25-45 mins searching for solutions on various issues I was facing. May be after 1 yr of using Linux, it may become very easy, but I am sure you don't want to waste time over such petty issues esp when you are just starting up.

Don't listen to OSS enthusiasts at least on this occasion, most of them are young lads with lots of time and curiosity to experiment. You don't have the 'lots of time'.


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, linux may be difficult as many people don't know how to operate it. So install windows. 

I advice u to purchase second hand PC and if u r earning much then u can purchase new PC's. So, to be on the safe side purchase second hand pc's. 

Regarding new config, it shouldn't be much powerful, if u r using it just for cyber cafe. 

Processor: AMD Sempron 
Mobo: Any VIA based
1 GB RAM
160 GB Hitachi SATA 2 HD.
Any local cabinet with 400 watt SMPS.
17" LCD (Samsung/Acer)

Optical drive is not necessary to install in all PC's. So this would be ur best VFM config.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 10, 2009)

just found a blog post by one of our senior member. may be of help to you: *gxsaurav.com/setting-up-a-cyber-cafe-pc.html

And yea, remember, your marketing will decide how well your business survives. If you get too involved with the technical, it may be a bad sign. Technical skills can be acquired from computer maintenance firms or individuals for cheap, but you cannot out source your marketing.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 13, 2009)

Decide which OS you want, Windows or Linux
Microsoft Windows costs Rs. 4000/OEM Vista basic license, so for five computers that's Rs. 20000. But most people are familiar with Windows and not linux. Vista will require not run well on old PCs.
Microsoft Office Starter edition will cost you Rs. 7500 for a single PC license. I do not know costs for 5 PCs, please check with an authorised Microsoft reseller.
Antivirus cost varies from Rs. 500 to 1000 (volume license for five PCs).

Linux, very flexible, runs on old PCs too. Problem is customers may not be happy with it. Problems with voice and video chat software. Skype is currently best supported. Pidgin messenger is compatible with msn, yahoo, gtalk and other messengers for chat.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 13, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Decide which OS you want, Windows or Linux
> Microsoft Windows costs Rs. 4000/OEM Vista basic license, so for five computers that's Rs. 20000. But most people are familiar with Windows and not linux. Vista will require not run well on old PCs.
> Microsoft Office Starter edition will cost you Rs. 7500 for a single PC license. I do not know costs for 5 PCs, please check with an authorised Microsoft reseller.
> Antivirus cost varies from Rs. 500 to 1000 (volume license for five PCs).
> ...




I don't support running Linux on CLient machines in cyber cafes.
Windows is best suited,

 install linux a single machine which would act Proxy for others.

Use Squid for this task, it saves lot of bandwidth


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 14, 2009)

pagol123 said:


> Hi there, I want to open it with 5 computer. In my place(Assam) only BSNL is available which costs like wise 512Kbps =6000 monthly 1 mpbs = 9000 monthly 2 mpbs = 15000 monthly  * all are in unlimited and money are in indian Rs. So now my questions are  1) What shoud be my System Configuration? 2) What should be my broadabnd connection? it 1 connection is enough 3) what are the software i required 4) what other facility should i give?  My location is a very suitable place as far as my knowledge.  Please guide me
> 
> No one to help me
> 
> No one to help me ???????????????



1. U can buy a second hand PC or a low cost PC but try to have LCD monitors atleast for some of the PCs (maybe charge more for the LCD one)
Do not install Linux even though it maybe free ,, it will be a big headache for most of the customers .... also i wudn't recommend Windows Vista ... XP shud be gud,fast & cheap as it can run on a lower config ....

2.Have a single 512 kbps line shared among all the computers .....
3.If u have enuf money to invest ,, i wud recommend that u buy a gud laser printer ...u can also buy a second hand photocopy( XEROX )machine depending on whether the neighbourhood around u has XEROX shops or not .....

see if kids can come to ur place for online or LAN gaming .... they r the most profitable if u r in the right area .... but then u will need slightly better computers
u shud try & offer snacks , ice creams & other beverages if u ever decide to expand further .... also if u r in a upmarket area tie up with those CCD kiosks ... they will offer you fat cuts for their sales ,,

P.S : if the owner/manager of the place isn't nice to me i generally used to (infact i still do) wreck their computers .....so Place broken web cameras (hardly costing Rs.20)at various places if u can't/don't want to constantly check ur customers....


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 14, 2009)

As I can see, I am the only one to touch upon the cost of ownership issue, if you want to do it the legal way. There's one more thing, I mentioned that Vista basic OEM costs Rs. 4000 per PC. Know this, that OEM windows is normally sold to system builders to install in new PCs, and Microsoft does not give any support for them unlike the boxed versions. Also, I do not know if it is really legal to use Windows Vista Home basic for business purposes, and I also doubt if they are still selling XP licenses in India. Currently fresh XP licenses are being provided to the netbook series only. Yet I see XP being recommended above. Check on that too.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 14, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> Yes, linux may be difficult as many people don't know how to operate it. So install windows.
> 
> I advice u to purchase second hand PC and if u r earning much then u can purchase new PC's. So, to be on the safe side purchase second hand pc's.
> 
> ...



Second hand PC would be just fine...

but even if you're going for a new PC, I doubt whether you will need 1GB RAM and 160 GB HDD and an LCD monitor !

and as regards to OS, you're better off using Windows ...quite simply because the customers who come to your cafe might not have used LINUX earlier and might seem Greek and Latin to them [however far from truth that is !]

so 
a Pentium 4 [or its AMD equivalent]
40 - 80 gb HDD [second hand, works out dirt cheap]
256-512 RAM [again works out real fine]


mind you, this is only if the people around [the potential customers] aren't that geeky...else you might want to up the config....but if yours is the only cafe in your area, then tweak the speeds as Victor_rambo said..


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 15, 2009)

It would be nice if you, the OP, after all this advice, find out the total cost of ownership, hardware and software, and post it  in this thread. It will be useful for all of us.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2009)

As far as I know, in Internet Cafes, Windows XP is the most sought after OS.

Vista is as big a headache as Linux to configure and maintain for a newbie, remember that. I have used both as a newbie, and I found Ubuntu to actually be EASIER than vista, while I come from a Windows XP background.

As far as using linux in an internet cafe is concerned, I suggest it if and only if you have a good ability to learn and pick up new knowledge. Once you manage to set it up, you can do several things, like block certain programs, disable customer from downloading large files, etc. You can also setup a server which acts as a proxy with a common cache along with filters to speed up internet.

Getting the end user to use linux on the other hand is a fairly straightforward procedure. 

I suggest xfce for this. Just create shortcuts to all commonly used applications on desktop. Keep firefox as the browser and apply some nice looking theme like noia 2.0, along with extentions like adblockplus to attract customers. And use a pic of windows XP's start menu button as the button for Xfce menu. It would look hardly any different from windows XP and most people will use it normally.

OR, even better, use XPDE, a windows XP interface clone for Linux. DO the same things - Keeping all app icons on desktop.

You have some really light weight and addictive games like Urban Terror for Linux. I suggest you set this game up and enable people to play it over LAN. It works on weakest of systems, and customers will enjoy it.

I suggest you have windows XP (and not vista) on ONE computer, if the users have some programs to execute.

As far as system configuration is concerned, whatever you do, have atleast 512MB of RAM. Linux can't run well in lesser RAM. For CPU, even an old 1.7GHz Pentium III or Athlon XP will do on your client machines (have good hardware for machine running windows xp and better hardware for your main server, the computer which you will use).

For software, on both windows and linux, you can have OpenOffice.org 3.0. Its almost exactly like MS Office, and users will have no problem adjusting with that.


----------



## pagol123 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanx every body for your kind  and supportive reply, as I am from Assam, Silchar. And in my place I didn't get any sort of information regarding some second hand computer. So i Fix up my mind to start it with new computer, I am going to buy 5 computer initially.

 The configuration with price in my locality are:----

        14 inch Lcd monitor = 5500/
        Intel Motherboard + Processor (Integrated) = 3500/
        cabinet = 1000
        Hard Disk 160 GB = 1400/
        Ram 1 GB = 1400/

I dont want to put cddvd drive in every system. 

is it ok please advice coz mi have only little knowledge about the fact of hardware

In software section I want to go for Windows Platform, I will Go with All the browser availabe, and abut antivirus and firewall i am still searching and need advice.



NucleusKore said:


> It would be nice if you, the OP, after all this advice, find out the total cost of ownership, hardware and software, and post it  in this thread. It will be useful for all of us.



Till today i just invest for the building that i take on ranted basis, tomorrow i am going for the trade license application.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 25, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> For CPU, even an old 1.7GHz Pentium III



Pentium 3 comes upto 1.4 GHz only


----------



## lywyre (Feb 25, 2009)

hi pal,
I am running a cybercafe too  at Vellore (Tamil Nadu)

I am using Business 3000 connection (20GB montly limit). I can manage the limit because I don't allow people visiting porno sites. Take care while designing your cabins (furniture): look to it that you give enough leg room for comfortable sitting and position the keyboard tray at a comfortable height too (3 to 4 inches above knee height). Also, make sure the cabins are not too hideous. My cabins are 4 feet and 3 inches high. 

Also, I have disconnected front panel USB drives. Helps to keep downloads in control and also to avoid the risk of virii to an extent. I aks customers to save the files in a shared folder, which I copy it to their USB drives from my computer.

Yes, some don't come here because of the restrictions, but I am happy with the genuine customers that I get.

If you have a good collection of songs, share the folder to all the desktops. Keeps from people going online to hear music while surfing. Saves you some bandwidth.

If you know somebody that would help you and familiar with Linux, get them to set up IP Cop to manage your network. But this would need a dedicated system. Any PII or PIII will suffice with 256MB RAM. I am just going to try this coming weekend, shall let you know of any outcome soon.

And yes, I charge Rs. 20 per hour and a minimum charge of Rs. 10. Printouts - A4 - Rs.2/- and Scan - Rs.10/-

Best wishes for you pal and your business.


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 25, 2009)

^^good advice for the OP.

And which mobo+processor r u getting for 3500? Specs pls. 

And 1 GB RAM for Rs 1400/- are too much. I can get here hynix 1 GB RAM 667 Mhz for *500 Rs.*


----------



## red_devil (Feb 25, 2009)

pagol123 said:


> The configuration with price in my locality are:----
> 
> 14 inch Lcd monitor = 5500/
> Intel Motherboard + Processor (Integrated) = 3500/
> ...



a. 1400 for the RAM is expensive. I bought a 2GB RAM (transcend) for 1200 so you  
     may want to enquire about it.

b.  i suggest you get a only DVD ROM drive on all PCs ...you can have one PC under  
     your control where you can install a DVD writer ... in this way you can even charge 
     your customers for writing a DVD also.

c. For the antivirus, see if you can get Kaspersky ... its very highly recommended !


----------



## pagol123 (Feb 25, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> ^^good advice for the OP.
> 
> And which mobo+processor r u getting for 3500? Specs pls.
> 
> And 1 GB RAM for Rs 1400/- are too much. I can get here hynix 1 GB RAM 667 Mhz for *500 Rs.*



  it mite be kind of some integrated cpu in motherboard, my vendor told me both amd and intel offers that, where no pci express slots for graphic cards, but it can serve my purpose, and its only cost Rs 3500/    It is Cheap even the worst motherboard charge rs 1500 and Cpu takes 3000 rs.  Thats why i am going to use this, But i am not sure about the performance If any one have Plz share with me. thanx


----------

